# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Can dreaming affect your reality at all?

## hotjoester

I've been wondering this for quite some time and since I've finally found a good message board about dreaming, I thought I'd ask some experienced people what they thought.
What I would like to know is if it could be possible for your dreams to affect your reality. I've been told by my friend that in her lucid dreams, she's allowed to look into her future. I still haven't successfully had a lucid dream yet but I was wondering that if you can see your future and whatnot in your dream, is there a chance you can change things about it, with enough mind concentration? Maybe she was even BSing me about looking into the future in her dream but I trust her. They do say that the average human only uses 10 percent of their brain. Some can move pens with their minds. I haven't decided what I believe and what I don't but some insight/opinions would be mighty nice.  :smiley:

----------


## Hiros

I'm sure a lot of people think its possible. But I don't.

I'm sure you can look at your future in a dream though. But whatever comes out would simply be something your subconscious cooked up, just like everything else in a dream, not something that will actually happen.

The 10% of our brain thing is a mis belief. We definitely use 100% of our brain.
Perhaps we only use 10% at any one time and thats where the myth came from, but I even doubt that.
There is no evidence of anyone moving pens with their minds. Some people claim to of course, but they're stage magicians and such, if I could really do it I'd want to get myself tested and see if I could help advance us as a species, not become a magician whom everyone knows use tricks and illusions.

But in the end you have to make up your own mind about this stuff. The mind is certainly a very powerful thing. If you look at your future in a dream and believe it to be real, I believe very much that certain things in that vision could certainly come true as your mind will guide you towards that goal. In the same way auto suggestion or hypnosis can  :smiley:

----------


## stavrakas

Yes it's possible! Some people have got an odd behavior beacause of their dreams! For exapmle! I thought that someone was very bad an strange and I didn't talk to him! But after a dreaming (I saw him and me talking while wathcing tv) I started talk to him and we became friends  ::D: 

Astrologists believe dreams show you the future! But I don't think that's true. Dispite of that Can affect your behavior as I sead...

----------


## Matt5678

i think it only effects your own mental state...nothing else. for example a child can have a nightmare about clowns and then be afraid of clowns for the rest of his life. so i think that dreams can effect your behavior but not much more than that

----------

